# Favorite guitar solos...



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

What are your favorite guitar solos? This one is a classic, IMHO.





It is almost 10 minutes long, but I think it is well worth watching and listening to it. These are three of rocks finest on the same stage, but it is all Jimmy's show. Stairway to Heaven, instrumental, Page, Clapton and Beck.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sigh. As a keyboard player in a guitar-dominated world, I'm too jealous and shell-shocked to have an opinion!! (Actually there is so much excellent guitar work, I don't think I can pick one.)


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oddly enough, Stairway to Heaven was the first one that popped into my head. Its on my Top Ten.

It's not the most technically complex solo at all, but remains one of my top ten, simply because of it was the antithesis of an f-you attitude towards the hippie culture at the time, Black Sabbath's Paranoid:






If this were a thread on best riffs, this one would be there, but seeing how it is not, I will say the solo was cool, more because of its amateurish nature, signifying the accessibility of punk rock to anybody who wanted to play it. God Save the Queen, Sex Pistols:






And last but not least, Sympathy for the Devil. This is in my Top Three. Here it is being played live at Altamont, and here's the version we are all familiar with, starts at 2:55.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Guitar*

Gentlemen,

I think that song is great. I saw Hendricks at Woodstock gentlemen, Woodstock 1!!
I love rock, my favorite though is Joe Satriani doing Summer Song or Surfing with the Alien.
I think he is one of the greatest IMO, compared to even Page or Clapton.
Have nice day


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> What are your favorite guitar solos? This one is a classic, IMHO. Stairway to Heaven, instrumental, Page, Clapton and Beck.


Great stuff.

My personal favorite is this one. "America" by Yes, Steve Howe on guitar. It may be the only remake (Simon & Garfunkel original) of a great song that I like better than the original.






Won't be to everyone's taste, however.

It's a very old promo tape of a studio session where there boys are having a rollicking good time. Video quality is awful, audio is just a bit better.

Howe gets going at about the 3:06 mark on a three and a half minute solo. Sends me back to the days of my youth and makes me want to laugh and cry at the same time. For some of you, it may just make you want to cry


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Zappa, "Willie the Pimp"






In general, though, my feeling is less is more when it comes to guitar solos.






I'm also digging The National these days. Saw them open for Modest Mouse which opened for REM a week or so back.






That new(ish) Modest Mouse tune "Dashboard" is pretty sharp too, courtesy of the inimitable Johnny Marr on guitar.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Eddie Van Halen with Eruption 




My favorite country guitarist is Brad Paisley:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Great links guys. Gnatty, enjoyed the old Sabbath 

Here's a guy that is greatly underrated and/or forgotten by people for his guitar prowess:





 (solo at 3:30 and he just burns it for 3 minutes)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Great links guys. Gnatty, enjoyed the old Sabbath
> 
> Here's a guy that is greatly underrated and/or forgotten by people for his guitar prowess:
> 
> ...


Wow, Prince nailed it. You're right about Prince being being underrated. He is just amazing with a guitar.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Relayer said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> My personal favorite is this one. "America" by Yes, Steve Howe on guitar. It may be the only remake (Simon & Garfunkel original) of a great song that I like better than the original.
> 
> ...


Howe was underrated. His riff in Yes's "And You and I" was nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Vito Bratta with White Lion on "Wait".


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Great links guys. Gnatty, enjoyed the old Sabbath
> 
> Here's a guy that is greatly underrated and/or forgotten by people for his guitar prowess:
> 
> ...


Nice one. Yeah, Prince is incredible. I've seen him in concert and the guy totally brings it--chops as well as a full-on show. That's one funky Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

How about this one for a nice instrumental and guitar work. Dickie Betts with the Allman Brothers playing Jessica live.






Another of my all time favorites, but I can't find a video. From Lou Reed Rock n Roll Animal, Intro/Sweet Jane. Give it a listen and if anyone has a video link, that would be great.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, funny, I had Prince in mind as soon as I read the thread title. There's some stuff on SOTT and Purple Rain that's just incredible, and live is better of course. 

Joe Satriani is fabulous, and Steve Vai too, but I'm not sure they qualify for traditional "solos" at least in their own work. 

Van Halen is a reference point. There's something about his guitar solos on the Fair Warning album in particular that go above and beyond. 

Living Colour "Fight the Fight" has a great solo... 

There's so many, they're all so good!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The quality of this video is so/so but the line up is fantastic and this is, IMO, another overlooked master. Here he is doing some pill bottle slide work:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> Howe was underrated. His riff in Yes's "And You and I" was nothing short of phenomenal.


I agree with the sentiments and glad to see Prog Rock being discussed in public but if you want a Truly Great Guitar Solo you cant go past Grant Green on 'It Aint Necessarily So.'


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Speaking of guitars, many folks are not aware that Eric Clapton played guitar on The Beatles "_While My Guitar Gently Weeps_" written by George Harrison, and George Harrison played guitar on Cream's "_Badge_", a song co-written by George Harrison-Eric Clapton-Ringo Starr. It often goes unnoticed by many that Harrison was the lead guitar player for The Beatles, not John Lennon.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Joquin Rodrigo- anything


----------



## Welton'82 (Mar 17, 2008)

Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb has held up well all these years. David Gilmour is a terribly underrated guitarist, IMO. :aportnoy:


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*David Gilmore*

Welton

I stated that Satriani was a great guitarists, but I agree. Comfortably Numb, is one on my list as favorite songs. As well as Wish you were Here, and On the Turning Away.
I liked Pink Floyds Division Bell, not with Gilmore. But like Lost for Words on this.
Comfortably Numb, is a guitar and lyrical classic. IMO. A beautiful poem!
Pink Floyd groupy!

Nice day my friends


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*David Gilmore*

Gentlemen,

I agree, listened to Pink Floyd as usual on my bike ride. David Gilmore is the man, beats Satriano, Page, even freaking Clapton. By the way, IMO Clapton is a great Blues guitarist.
Comfortably numb, listen to it. The guitar is awesome, compared to Stairway to Heaven.
I had my CD player on repeat for this sonf. Awesome.

Happy Fathers Day gents


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> By the way, IMO Clapton is a great Blues guitarist.


Of course his beginnings were with John Mayall's Bluesbreakers band. Mick Taylor of the Stones also came out of the Bluesbreakers as did Mick Fleetwood and John McVie (Fleetwood Mac) and Larry Taylor (Canned Heat). For anyone who has never listened to those old Mayall recordings from the 60's, you're missing a real treat.

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Fleetwood Mac/Canned Heat?*

Cruiser,

This is about Rock! LOL. Canned Heat, my era my friend. But true rock. 
I dont put Mayall, McVie in with this category. I place them with Clapton, in my Blues section.
ROFL, I am kidding my friend.
Long story short. Our era, was just too good for guitar!

Nice day
Happy Fathers Day my friends


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> This is about Rock! LOL. Canned Heat, my era my friend. But true rock.
> I dont put Mayall, McVie in with this category.


So you're going to get picky huh?  OK, I can do that. After the Stones, the greatest rock and roll band of all time, let me nominate "_The James Gang"_ during the brief period that Joe Walsh was in the band. There you go, not a bad guitar picker there.

I still remember what was written on one of their album covers, perhaps "_Rides Again_", "Made loud to be played loud."

That's what I'm talking about. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*James Gang!*

Cruiser

The James Gang was a great band. They all were. But not in the league we are discussing here.
Greatest rock performance.
I think several of Gilmores performances would rank in most of these.
It was sad when he left Pink Floyd, but they still have done great music, as does Gilmore.
I also agree with Prince, he did some great guitar work, in his day.
OK
Have nice day my friends


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> The James Gang was a great band. They all were. But not in the league we are discussing here.


I guess next you will be saying that the University of North Carolina isn't a great school.:icon_smile_big:

Happy Father's Day my friend.

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*UNC!!!*

I knew something was going on, the James Gang, only a Carolina person would pull this one off!

Nice day my friend
Jimy


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

A little something from north of the border:






Now the song is from the B side of 2112, probably the most intellectual rock opera of all time. And although he is not the feature in this clip, the band's drummer is extremely likely to be the greatest drummer ever to play. When Buddy Rich is in awe of you, you are banging some mean skins.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Ive always loved Eddie Hazel on Funkadelic's _Maggot Brain_

Just audio with limited sound quality. Do yourselves a favor and buy the album; this track is worth the price of admission alone:


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

PennGlock said:


> Ive always loved Eddie Hazel on Funkadelic's _Maggot Brain_
> 
> Just audio with limited sound quality. Do yourselves a favor and buy the album; this track is worth the price of admission alone:


Seconded. He was really something.


----------



## 13eastie (Jun 1, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Zappa, "Willie the Pimp"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm an amateur classical guitarist myself, so my tastes tend toward the more conservative. But here's a terrific video of Andrew York playing a piece of his own composition. It's interesting for several reasons: his fantastic technique, as well as two or three small mistakes he makes (on his own piece! Gives hope to people like me.)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*CVPS*

Very nice piece

Kind of like what Andres Segovia did in his time. Very nice

Nice day


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

13eastie said:


> BertieW said:
> 
> 
> > John Frusciante's performances on his second album with the Chili Peppers is musical perfection for me.
> ...


----------



## 13eastie (Jun 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> 13eastie said:
> 
> 
> > I was living in Nashville when Donna Summer moved to that fair city. As a way of welcoming it's newest citizen the music community got together at a local club and had a welcoming party for her. The Red Hot Chili Peppers came in to be the house band for the evening, although everyone there played and sang with Donna at one time or another. I wasn't able to get in but a friend of mine was there and he raved about the Chili Peppers. I wish I had been there. :icon_smile_big:
> ...


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Has nobody mentioned Hendrix yet ? Too, too many to chose from, but this would have to come pretty high on anyone's list: 





Also, how about almost anything performed by Slash ? His opening to "Sweet Child o' Mine" or the huge solo in the middle of "November Rain"

And at the ( completely ) opposite end of the spectrum, might I offer " Cavatina " from The Deer Hunter.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

And nobody's brave enough to suggest any Yngwie Malmsteen!?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Rossini said:


> And nobody's brave enough to suggest any Yngwie Malmsteen!?


After a quick look on Youtube, all I can say is ......:aportnoy:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, as long as I'm on the Interchange today:

KISS's "Deuce" (my all-time favorite song; their song "Parasite" also has a killer solo, and the ending of "Black Diamond" is a classic)





(the intro is unfortunately missing, but I couldn't find a good _old_ one with it)

Living Colour's "Cult of Personality"






Iron Maiden's "Killers" (the guitar work is actually _creepy_; this link features Paul DiAnno, the original lead singer, plus the original lyrics...though I prefer the lyrics as they came to be on the album)






Their song "Phantom of the Opera" had some really cool guitar work on it, too.






I'm sure I could come up with a lot more, but I'm gonna watch some videos instead!


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello Gentlemen:
I have always thought that Roy Clark's performance of Malaguena was superb. I do not like the one posted on youtube featuring a performance from Branson. I prefer a rendition he did on a tv special back in the late 70's. I think it was from Mexico. He also did a great version as a guest star on the tv show The Odd Couple. The guitar he uses on the youtube version does not have the majestic sound required for Malaguena.

Billy Butler also does great guitar work on Golden Earrings.

Grant Green's Creature has great guitar playing.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> Very nice piece
> 
> Kind of like what Andres Segovia did in his time. Very nice
> 
> Nice day


Thanks, DukeGrad. Andy York has definitely been influenced by Segovia, as have really all classical guitar players today. That said, to judge by some videos I have seen of Segovia, York's right-hand technique is superior in some technical ways. Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I've always liked this intro to_ Cliffs of Dover_ by Eric Johnson. I think the actual song might not qualify as a solo performance. Maybe so?





and SRV, of course (probably the same issue + Hendrix, but I will sit and listen to SRV and I think he's better.)


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, pretty much anything SRV put his mind to.
The Dickie Betts nomination is a strong one.
Eruption - yeah. Kind of changed our little world when it came out.
Knopfler has done some lovely stuff too, let's remember.
Is no one gonna say "Layla?"


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Old Sledge said:


> The Dickie Betts nomination is a strong one.
> 
> Is no one gonna say "Layla?"


I agree with both statements; however, keep in mind that Dickie Betts honed his craft playing beside the great Duane Allman who was a genius at improvisational playing. And as for "Layla", Duane Allman did much of the playing on that entire "Derek and the Dominos" album as a guest of Eric Clapton.

Cruiser


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

*Classical Gas*






I'm hellbent for leather on learning to play it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> I'm hellbent for leather on learning to play it.


Great Choice.

Wow! Playing that will be quite an accomplishment. Are you going to put a cover on YouTube?


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

There's an awesome solo on Lucinda Willams' song "Righteosly" (World Without Tears album) that always gets my blood pumping.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Great Choice.
> 
> Wow! Playing that will be quite an accomplishment. Are you going to put a cover on YouTube?


Maybe someday.  I have a _LOT_ to learn.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

More of an instrumental, but. . .


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

There's this one version of The Bomber by James Gang...about 5 minutes into the track, we get an electric version of Ravel's Bolero...I'd highly recommend checking it out...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> There's this one version of The Bomber by James Gang...about 5 minutes into the track, we get an electric version of Ravel's Bolero...I'd highly recommend checking it out...


Dang Gabba, how did a young guy like you find The James Gang? I'm impressed, said the old guy as he listens to _Funk #49_. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Dang Gabba, how did a young guy like you find The James Gang? I'm impressed, said the old guy as he listens to _Funk #49_. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


it's important to listen to a wide variety of music...LoL...if nothing else, I've amassed a knowlege of music that's more far reaching than most care to venture...

people can talk all kinds of $h!t and say what they want about me...but when it comes to music, they [Kanye]can't tell me nothing[/Kanye] ...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Nobody likes that one? Or nobody took the time to watch? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bolt (Jun 18, 2008)

I like Mississippi Queen


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Nobody likes that one? Or nobody took the time to watch?


I watched and I liked it; however, I must say that I was never a huge Zep fan. I liked Jimmy Page a lot more when he was in "The Yardbirds". For that matter, I like the music that Robert Plant is making now with Allison Krause more than I did his Zeppelin music. I just never cared much for Led Zeppelin.

Cruiser


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

While I like Zeppelin, the Stones are my favorite band. But I do appreciate Page's guitar skills. He played some good stuff.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Mark Knopfler is probably my favorite guitarist, although my favorite solo is Pink Floyd's "On the Turning Away."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

JAGMAJ said:


> Mark Knopfler is probably my favorite guitarist, although my favorite solo is *Pink Floyd's "On the Turning Away."*


Good one. Here's a link: 




I'd also add the Reverend to this list. The Reverend Horton Heat put on one of the best shows I have seen. Here's Psychobilly Freakout:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

John Fahey
Stefen Basho Junghans,
Pete Seeger playing "Living in the Country" on 12 string and whistling along; also most of the instrumentals on his Folkways album "Nonesuch"
Furry Lewis
Segovia playing Bach (or anything)
Chet Atkins

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Not a classic guitar piece, but still, Take 5 by George benson

manuduenas


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Pink Floyd/ Page/Black Sabbath*

Gentlemen

Like Page in Over the hills and far away. I think a more classy rock song than Highway to Heaven.
As far as rock guitar Pink Floyds original guitarist, before the Division Bell was David Gilmore.
I love his piece Comfortably Numb, as well as The Turning away.

Black Sabbath I like the tune 'changes", not a rock piece, still pure and sweet.

I think Gilmore who is ranked the best does not get credit. There was tension between he and the band back then.
He has several of his songs ranked up there.
His own CD are great as well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

JAGMAJ said:


> Mark Knopfler is probably my favorite guitarist


He is one of my favorites also.

Trivia: Did you know that at one time Knopfler tried to get Vince Gill to join "Dire Straights"? This was just after Gill had departed "Pure Prairie League" and prior to his entering the country music arena, so the pairing of Gill and "Dire Straights" did not sound as unusual as it might today. Gill is also a superb guitar player; however, this is overshadowed by his songwriting and vocal abilities.

Cruiser


----------

